# Key Post: Courses in bookkeeping, payroll and VAT



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2004)

The Institute of Chartered Accountants is running the following course. Contact CPD courses at cpd@icai.ie or 63777200 to register.

Venue Bewley's Hotel Ballsbridge
Cost €499

2 day course
Who Will Benefit?
• Anyone who needs to be able to prepare a standard set
of basic accounts i.e. a Profit & Loss Account and &
Balance Sheet
• Anyone who wants to understand double entry
bookkeeping
Presenter
Úna McDevitt FCA
Benefits
This course will clear the confusion many people have
around “debits” and “credits” and the “double-entry system
of book-keeping”. It will help you understand how to
prepare, read and interpret a standard set of accounts.
Programme content
By the end of the programme will:
• Understand the terms “Debit” and “Credit” and the
double-entry system of book-keeping
• Have practised the double-entry system manually
• Know how to account for “Accruals” and “Prepayments”
• Know the function of the “Journal” and Journal entries
• Be able to prepare a Bank Reconciliation Statement and
understand the importance of same
• Know how to prepare the primary Control Accounts
• Understand the function of the Trail Balance and be
able to extract a Trial Balance from the Ledger
• Understand the terms 'Profit & Loss Account' and
“Balance Sheet”
• Able to prepare a standard “Profit & Loss Account” and
“Balance Sheet” from the Trial Balance


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2004)

*Re: Basic Bookkeeping Course*

It is aimed at anyone who wants to understand how bookkeeping works. Anyone who owns or runs a small business should understand basic bookkeeping, even if they don't keep the books themselves. 

A colleague of mine did this course in February and learned a lot in the two days.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2005)

*Re: Basic Bookkeeping Course*

The  runs courses on VAT and Payroll. One of my colleagues did the payroll course some time ago and learned a lot from it.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Sep 2006)

Dublin City Enterprise Board Training Courses Autumn & Winter 2006

http://www.dceb.ie/opencontent/default.asp?itemId=198

Sample courses:

Start your own business
Women Entering Business
Website Development
Time Management
Internet Marketing
Understanding Taxation


----------



## Dearg Doom (11 Sep 2006)

As do most (if not all) Enterprise Boards. Check [broken link removed] for contact details for your local Enterprise Board and the courses they offer.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jan 2008)

The Irish Bookkeepers Association have [broken link removed]for bookkeepers and for owners of businesses.


----------

